# Nellie Belle



## rusty_apache (Feb 18, 2019)

I have owned this bike since 1991 and finally pulled it outta the barn. It’s gonna be a farm/rat bicycle because the red knobbies on it do well in this sugary sand. I probably could have bought another really nice project for what I have put into it but it has good memories!








Right now it’s in the Easy Off oven cleaner phase. I put those generic Wald fenders on it back in the day. Somebody put some pretty good quality paint on those blue fenders.


----------



## vincev (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## rusty_apache (Feb 19, 2019)

Hilarious!
Here I was thinking I’d seen that name on a Mississippi steamboat.
I forgot about Roy Rogers!


----------



## SWPA (Feb 19, 2019)

Great project, will be watching!


----------



## Scribble (Feb 20, 2019)

Great start, love the rats !


----------

